# Will he net 135 ?



## BowanaLee (Jul 30, 2019)

Hes got a few deductions and that velvet needs to shed but he ain't bad. Not a buck I'm after though.
This is new property that I've never hunted. I've drove by it for ever and even cleaned out the owners gutters for a few years.
He said I could hunt it but I never did. Finally set out a salt lick and camera a few months ago.  Him and his neighbor gets free clean outs now.
Its real close to my house.


----------



## model88_308 (Jul 30, 2019)

It's not pictures, it's simple math. There are only some things that matter. 1. Main beam length. 2. Four mass measurements. 3. Inside width. 4. The length of all points and kickers for gross

For net, you deduct any differences between the two antlers.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 30, 2019)

Put him on the tail gate and we will see. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 30, 2019)

Looks like it. Good luck.


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 30, 2019)

Don't think his tine length will get him there. Be close but just short IMO


----------



## model88_308 (Jul 30, 2019)

model88_308 said:


> It's not pictures, it's simple math. There are only some things that matter. 1. Main beam length. 2. Four mass measurements. 3. Inside width. 4. The length of all points and kickers for gross
> 
> For net, you deduct any differences between the two antlers.



Almost forgot... Yup.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 31, 2019)

model88_308 said:


> It's not pictures, it's simple math. There are only some things that matter. 1. Main beam length. 2. Four mass measurements. 3. Inside width. 4. The length of all points and kickers for gross
> 
> For net, you deduct any differences between the two antlers.


Of course but you can't put a tape on him from here.


----------



## antharper (Jul 31, 2019)

I think he will gross 135


----------



## strothershwacker (Jul 31, 2019)

Hehehehe. Y'all sound like accountants and bankers. Ats a good deer.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 31, 2019)

I dont think he will get there Lee.  Tine length will be a killer and like you said, the mass will go down.

He is a gorgeous buck either way


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jul 31, 2019)

That is a great looking boy right there and everyone would love to see him on their cameras!

I think he will gross in the low 130’s and make a fine archery kill.

Thank you, also, for being a good steward of deer hunters - also leads you to more land to hunt... way to go!

Some people watch it happen (in many cases crying about something while watching) and some make it happen.


----------



## Ben1100Mag (Jul 31, 2019)

He is Old and has Mass. I wouldn't care about a score. he will be a challenge to hunt and kill. I put more credit into the hunt than the score.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 31, 2019)

Ben1100Mag said:


> He is Old and has Mass. I wouldn't care about a score. he will be a challenge to hunt and kill. I put more credit into the hunt than the score.



It's hard to judge without a clean full body broadside pic, but I don't think he's that old.  I'd guess 3.5 from the angles available, but I'm far from an expert in that area.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 31, 2019)

He's not 135". Short beams hurts him. I don't care though, he's a cool buck.


----------



## catch22 (Jul 31, 2019)

I think he will get close.  great looking buck......maybe closer to 128-130 though


----------



## livetohunt (Jul 31, 2019)

I think he will end up in the 120s. Once that velvet is gone they look a lot smaller as you know. Tine length and main beams may hamper him, but he does have pretty good mass.  Good luck getting him!


----------



## Raylander (Jul 31, 2019)

I don’t do numbers unless we talking $$. That’s a good lookin deer


----------



## model88_308 (Jul 31, 2019)

He has 5-6 more weeks of growth to add. Our Kentucky lease shows a huge difference in July deer, as compared to mid September.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 1, 2019)

He's not going to grow another 5-6 weeks. He's about done. Not much bulbing left on his tips.


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 2, 2019)

Kris87 said:


> He's not going to grow another 5-6 weeks. He's about done. Not much bulbing left on his tips.



I agree. If the July 30th date is correct that deer is mostly done. He may add a little here and there but not much.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 2, 2019)

That's a fine buck. Beautiful.  I like the split brow. If you can stand it give him 2,3 more years.  He has the makings of a booner


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 4, 2019)

Shoot first and ask questions later. Seriously, I could see some P&Y deductions in his net score that might keep him below 135, but if I wrapped my fingers around his beams, the last thing I'd be worrying about is "net". Leave the net back home in your boat.

Agree with others....he's finished out with respect to horn growth.


----------



## goblr77 (Aug 5, 2019)

godogs57 said:


> Shoot first and ask questions later. Seriously, I could see some P&Y deductions in his net score that might keep him below 135, but if I wrapped my fingers around his beams, the last thing I'd be worrying about is "net". Leave the net back home in your boat.
> 
> Agree with others....he's finished out with respect to horn growth.




That's right, nets are for fish. That's a fine buck.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 9, 2019)

That's going to be some really good mass measurements even with the velvet gone due to the palmated rack. He will score much better than his tine length leads you to believe.


----------



## Blisterapine (Aug 23, 2019)

He's a great deer, his beam length keeps him from a net 135 I think. Good luck


----------



## Slasher (Aug 24, 2019)

It’s do I?
But if someone else gets him.... it’s woulda coulda shoulda....

However if you don’t let em grow,
You’ll never know?


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 26, 2019)

Nice buck for sure. I’d be dang proud to be able to get him. 
As far as net, I’m in agreement that it belongs in the boat. Good luck this season.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 11, 2019)

If it were me,,,,,,,,hed be goin for a ride in the truck.


----------



## DynamicDennis (Sep 14, 2019)

Easily, great looking buck


----------



## kbuck1 (Sep 14, 2019)

His left g2 and g3 looks to be sharing the same base so its likely they score that g3 point as non typical.  Which means it won't be added to the gross typical score but will be deducted on the net score. That alone will cost him 10 to 12  inches of bone

Not that any of that matters. I'd shoot him regardless of the score. Nice deer. Good luck


----------



## kbuck1 (Sep 14, 2019)

model88_308 said:


> It's not pictures, it's simple math. There are only some things that matter. 1. Main beam length. 2. Four mass measurements. 3. Inside width. 4. The length of all points and kickers for gross
> 
> For net, you deduct any differences between the two antlers.


This isnt correct for scoring a typical rack


----------



## model88_308 (Sep 14, 2019)

kbuck1 said:


> This isnt correct for scoring a typical rack



What's not correct there?


----------



## kbuck1 (Sep 14, 2019)

model88_308 said:


> What's not correct there?


The"kickers" dont get added in. But they do get deducted. And in the case of this particular buck the g3 likely won't be added because itll be considered an abnormal point too


----------



## davidhelmly (Sep 14, 2019)

kbuck1 said:


> The"kickers" dont get added in. But they do get deducted. And in the case of this particular buck the g3 likely won't be added because itll be considered an abnormal point too


Your exactly right kbuck1.


----------



## Mark K (Sep 14, 2019)

No


----------



## Tadder (Sep 14, 2019)

BowanaLee said:


> Hes got a few deductions and that velvet needs to shed but he ain't bad. Not a buck I'm after though.
> This is new property that I've never hunted. I've drove by it for ever and even cleaned out the owners gutters for a few years.
> He said I could hunt it but I never did. Finally set out a salt lick and camera a few months ago.  Him and his neighbor gets free clean outs now.
> Its real close to my house.


Love that palmated look on that one, no matter what the tape reads . He's a shooter for me,nice one Lee.


----------



## Mark K (Sep 14, 2019)

As I get older I look at what they will be rather than what they are. He WILL BE a stud next year and possibly Booner size in 2 years. He looks at most to be 3.5 and a great deer at that. Still don’t think he’d net 135, but would possibly gross it.


----------



## bloodtrail tv (Sep 16, 2019)

BowanaLee said:


> Hes got a few deductions and that velvet needs to shed but he ain't bad. Not a buck I'm after though.
> This is new property that I've never hunted. I've drove by it for ever and even cleaned out the owners gutters for a few years.
> He said I could hunt it but I never did. Finally set out a salt lick and camera a few months ago.  Him and his neighbor gets free clean outs now.
> Its real close to my house.


----------

